# Any Recommendations on how to lower Humidity and Temperature



## FabioFabiatic (May 5, 2020)

The average humidity and temperature of my area are 50%-60% and 70F-90F. I was wondering how I could keep a glass terrarium at about 30%-40% and a temperature of about 65F-70F.


----------



## Synapze (May 5, 2020)

Are you talking about a terrarium or a mantis enclosure?


----------



## FabioFabiatic (May 5, 2020)

Mantis Enclosure.


----------



## hysteresis (May 6, 2020)

This is a bit of a sidetrack, but I do know that some species that are said to need lower humidity will actually be fine at 50 or 60% if they are completely ventilated, A full mesh would do this.

As far as cooling? I read once upon a time of people using ice or cool packs, but I have never needed to lower temperatures.


----------



## Orin (May 9, 2020)

FabioFabiatic said:


> The average humidity and temperature of my area are 50%-60% and 70F-90F. I was wondering how I could keep a glass terrarium at about 30%-40% and a temperature of about 65F-70F.


You could try a wine cooler. Otherwise put the cage on the floor and add vents. I've purchased and used different humidity sensors and strongly believe percent humidity is barely a useful parameter, it's really about moisture, ventilation, and airflow.


----------



## hysteresis (May 9, 2020)

Orin said:


> strongly believe *percent humidity* is barely a useful parameter, it's really about *moisture*, ventilation, and airflow.


Hi @Orin. What do you mean by *moisture *vs. humidity?

In my short time doing this, I thought my target was humid air, and not wet surfaces.

When I read in your book about humidity and what too much of it does to a mantis, you have to know I basically bolted off my couch to dry up every enclosure I had set up. 

My wife would laugh remembering that night.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FabioFabiatic (May 10, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> When I read in your book about humidity and what too much of it does to a mantis, you have to know I basically bolted off my couch to dry up every enclosure I had set up.


What book?


----------



## hysteresis (May 11, 2020)

@FabioFabiatic

https://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Keeping-the-Praying-Mantis-bic5019.htm?categoryId=-1


----------



## Orin (May 17, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Hi @Orin. What do you mean by *moisture *vs. humidity?
> 
> In my short time doing this, I thought my target was humid air, and not wet surfaces.
> 
> ...


I think of humidity as water vapor and moisture as condensed water even if it is just a film.


----------



## hysteresis (May 17, 2020)

Orin said:


> I think of humidity as water vapor and moisture as condensed water even if it is just a film.


Thanks! I spray everything at night, when I turn off their heat, and provide substrate to at least keep a baseline of 50%. Our home is 37% in the winter!


----------

